# Dubai Tourist Visa Rejection



## edoughan (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi,

I was in Dubai for the first time in my life in December and left in January. During my stay of two months I was working with a company that applied for my employment visa, however my employment visa got rejected and I left. 

After leaving, I have applied for a tourist visa 3 times. 2 times after 10 days after my departure date from Dubai and 3rd time was a month after my last trial. All of which were rejected. 

Can someone please tell me how can I remove the tourist visa rejection? How can I get a tourist visa to Dubai?

Appreciate your help.


----------



## omerkhan123 (Mar 25, 2015)

Tourist visa is only applicable after 1 month after your departure date. Before that it will be rejected no matter how many times you apply.


----------



## mohammedbilal (Mar 17, 2015)

You can apply for the tourist visa only after 1 month from the date of your arrival.


----------



## edoughan (Feb 17, 2015)

I have but the problem is it keeps getting rejected as well and I would like to know if I can find out why and how I can resolve it. 

Thanks for your messages.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Don't ask us, ask them!


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

Are you allowed to work in UAE on your original tourist visa... after all its for tourists right? Maybe this is the cause of the block?


----------

